# WF-7510 w/ Cobra Inks issues



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Brand new to dye sub, so I appreciate any help. 

I just converted my epson WF-7510 to dye sub inks from Cobra. Installation of the ink was easy and had no issues. But I've had issues on printing with quality. I downloaded the color profile from Cobra, and something is still off. First, there are lines in the print. I'm assuming this is something with the actual printer. I've done 5 head cleanings and it's still there. Second, the colors are just way off. I'll post pictures below of the issues. I don't know what could affect the color. If it's a setting on the computer, or if something needs changed in Photoshop. Or if the heat, pressure, or time of the press could change the color. On the flag I did, it was suppose to be a very basic red, but came out an almost translucent orange. 

Has anyone used this printer and found successful settings? And any ideas on how to get rid of lines in the print? 


(I do want to say that Cobra has been great and I'm not knocking their products at all. It's all user error I'm sure)

Thanks!


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Other photos


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Last one. Sorry. Couldn't get them to all go in the original post


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you using RGB for your colors in your designs ?
Try 170,0,0, for your red and see if it helps.

In photoshop what are your settings under color management. ?
What are your settings in the print dialog box for printshop and how do you have the epson print driver setup ?


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Did you follow the video on downloading the profiles. Just downloading them doesn't work there are steps that have to be taken after you download them..


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. I followed the videos. But to answer both questions. I know that's where most of the issues lie. I don't even know if I've ever even seen the driver for the printer. The actual epson driver. Once it printed, I've never touched it. I know that when printing sub out of photoshop, I went to print settings, and changed the color profile there to the one I installed from cobra. As far as the other stuff about color matching and all that, I have no idea. I guess that's what I'm trying to find out. Where all do I need to make changes to drivers or profiles or settings to make sure it's set up right? I won't be at that computer until tomorrow, but I could check the settings and reply back with what it's set at to see if anyone recognizes an error? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

The other suggestion I have is call Richard at Cobra..


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

upperhandprint said:


> Yes. I followed the videos. But to answer both questions. I know that's where most of the issues lie. *I don't even know if I've ever even seen the driver for the printer. The actual epson driver. Once it printed, I've never touched it.* I know that when printing sub out of photoshop, I went to print settings, and changed the color profile there to the one I installed from cobra. As far as the other stuff about color matching and all that, I have no idea. I guess that's what I'm trying to find out. Where all do I need to make changes to drivers or profiles or settings to make sure it's set up right? I won't be at that computer until tomorrow, but I could check the settings and reply back with what it's set at to see if anyone recognizes an error?
> 
> Thanks guys.


 The Epson printer driver setup is included in the profile download. For reference I attached it here.


You didn't mention if PC or Mac the concept is the same in either platform, you must turn off color management in the Epson driver.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry. It's Mac. I'll try to get the epson driver pulled up and that fixed and test print then. Thanks a ton.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry it's been a while. I can't find the Epson driver anywhere on the computer and it's not in the folder I downloaded from Cobra. I have my computer set up to dual boot windows and mac so I'm going to try and switch over and see if I can find it on the windows side. It'd be a pain but if it prints better I'm fine with it. Once I change those settings in the Epson driver, is there anything else I should be looking for? Either out of the Epson driver or the photoshop settings? Or even file type as in RGB, or cmyk? Thanks guys!

Craig


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

upperhandprint said:


> Sorry it's been a while. I can't find the Epson driver anywhere on the computer and it's not in the folder I downloaded from Cobra. I have my computer set up to dual boot windows and mac so I'm going to try and switch over and see if I can find it on the windows side. It'd be a pain but if it prints better I'm fine with it. Once I change those settings in the Epson driver, is there anything else I should be looking for? Either out of the Epson driver or the photoshop settings? Or even file type as in RGB, or cmyk? Thanks guys!
> 
> Craig



I can't advise where on the Mac but the print driver is the printers GUI. As mike points out the windows on above. It's been too long and I don't miss the Mac. Its not going to be in a folder from cobra. It where you choose your paper, and printer settings and not to be confused with the photoshop print dialog box.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

upperhandprint said:


> Sorry it's been a while. I can't find the Epson driver anywhere on the computer and it's not in the folder I downloaded from Cobra. I have my computer set up to dual boot windows and mac so I'm going to try and switch over and see if I can find it on the windows side. It'd be a pain but if it prints better I'm fine with it. Once I change those settings in the Epson driver, is there anything else I should be looking for? Either out of the Epson driver or the photoshop settings? Or even file type as in RGB, or cmyk? Thanks guys!
> 
> Craig


To get the Win7 Epson Driver this is a WF7110 example, it's a newer printer but very similar, follow in numeric order. Once you are in the Epson driver your screens would look more like the WF7010 screens I posted a few posts before.

I'll need your Photoshop version for the PS screens.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

This one has windows 8 and I'm getting close to the same screens but not quite. I'm in a section where it's talking about profiles and such but not where I can turn off what you're suggesting. Sorry to be such a pain. You've been a great help already.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

upperhandprint said:


> This one has windows 8 and I'm getting close to the same screens but not quite. I'm in a section where it's talking about profiles and such but not where I can turn off what you're suggesting. Sorry to be such a pain. You've been a great help already.


 Post your screen shots.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's where I'm at in the Windows side. I haven't changed any settings yet or installed the profile from Cobra because I'm so lost on Windows I haven't looked up how to do that yet. But installing that part I can figure out. I just need help to find the settings you're speaking of that I need to change. Thanks again.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

I FINALLY figured out how to get there. It wasn't giving me the right window when I tried going to preferences. But I finally got to see the window and changed everything. Going to try printing a few pages tonight and I'll press them tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

upperhandprint said:


> Here's where I'm at in the Windows side. I haven't changed any settings yet or installed the profile from Cobra because I'm so lost on Windows I haven't looked up how to do that yet. But installing that part I can figure out. I just need help to find the settings you're speaking of that I need to change. Thanks again.


You are not in the Epson driver you are showing the Windows system color management screens, don't go in there and leave those settings as they were.

Get you Epson manual here, read it before you do anything else. There will be many screens of your Epson driver.

https://files.support.epson.com/pdf/wf7510/wf7510ug.pdf

Edit: we must have posted at the same time, I see you found the right place to get into the driver.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

upperhandprint said:


> Here's where I'm at in the Windows side. I haven't changed any settings yet or installed the profile from Cobra because I'm so lost on Windows I haven't looked up how to do that yet. But installing that part I can figure out. I just need help to find the settings you're speaking of that I need to change. Thanks again.


you need to post the screen shots from printing prefrences not printer properties


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

Did you ever figure out the issue with the light colors? I'm facing the same issues with the WF-7110 with cobra inks. 

I followed the video and have the correct ICC profiles installed but the images are coming out lighter then what I was getting with my Ricoh.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

Primo

Changing the epson preferences to make sure it's only photoshop controlling the printer really helped my colors. Cobra has a video on doing it that helped me. As long as only your program is controlling it, it should be pretty close on colors. They might be a touch lighter for me than on screen, but some of it might be press time, temp, and pressure. I've done spot colors that were so so, and them photos that looked great. I think a big thing for me was head cleanings. I probably did 5 or 6 before I noticed a difference in printing. Once I had just photoshop controlling it, and enough head cleanings, I could really tell a difference in the print. I'm not an expert on it, but that's my two cents. Black is really the only color im working on making better. and it might just be as simple as getting the right black in Photoshop. Hope that helps


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

if your not disabling it in the print driver then your print driver is still interpreting the colors that photoshop is sending. If you can get to that setting your colors will correct themselves. I went thought this in 2007 with the Sawgrass inks. after 2 days and hours and hour with 2 different sawgrass techs on the phone I called my supplier I bought the printer and inkset from in 5 min he had me turn off the no color adjustment and made sure the icc profile was used in photoshop and the next thing I printed looked like crap till I pressed it. was perfect. I would almost bet the house your not using the profile correctly.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

sben763 said:


> if your not disabling it in the print driver then your print driver is still interpreting the colors that photoshop is sending. If you can get to that setting your colors will correct themselves. I went thought this in 2007 with the Sawgrass inks. after 2 days and hours and hour with 2 different sawgrass techs on the phone I called my supplier I bought the printer and inkset from in 5 min he had me *turn off the no color adjustment and made sure the icc profile was used in photoshop and the next thing I printed looked like crap till I pressed it. was perfect.* I would almost bet the house your not using the profile correctly.


What did you use instead of "No color adjustment"? I attached a screenshot of my options. 

I also attached my color setup for corel.


----------



## cochise (Nov 12, 2007)

upperhandprint said:


> Brand new to dye sub, so I appreciate any help.
> 
> I just converted my epson WF-7510 to dye sub inks from Cobra. Installation of the ink was easy and had no issues. But I've had issues on printing with quality. I downloaded the color profile from Cobra, and something is still off. First, there are lines in the print. I'm assuming this is something with the actual printer. I've done 5 head cleanings and it's still there. Second, the colors are just way off. I'll post pictures below of the issues. I don't know what could affect the color. If it's a setting on the computer, or if something needs changed in Photoshop. Or if the heat, pressure, or time of the press could change the color. On the flag I did, it was suppose to be a very basic red, but came out an almost translucent orange.
> 
> ...


Lines in the print issue solved??
That is usually a sign of a lack of nozzle firing. What does the nozzle check show??
When filling new carts you must suck ink out the bottom of the cart to fill the mesh "filter" (the round area visible thru the side of the cart). If that is not filled at about 3/4 full you will get incomplete nozzle check and you will also not get proper color. Cobra has videos about that issue.

I have used Cobra ink for many years.
I do not use any ICC profile in my three WF1100 printers.

If you have not solved your color issue, I will submit screen shots of my set up in Adobe CC. It wouldn't hurt to try them.


----------

